# [SOLVED] Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok so I have seen a lot of other people have these problems before and I have been looking around but I am not getting much luck on finding a solution. I will honestly admit I am not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to computers. So here is my problem:

Every time I log into vent I can hear people just fine but I always get a message that pops up with 

Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.
DirectSoundCaptureCreate failed. HR=DSERR_NODRIVER. No sound driver is available for use

I had this problem a few months ago and got it fixed from a friend but I didn't know how he did it and I cannot get in contact with him.

Hopefully this will help in finding a solution as well

I have a Dell XPS 420 Desktop comptuer
Everything in the computer is exactly as it came from the factory 3 years ago except for updating from windows vista to Windows 7

Thank you and I really hope to get this problem fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

I am talking about Ventrilo, sorry I forgot to put that in there and yes the mic is plugged into the right port, I even tried using the ports on the back of the computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

Do you have the creative sound card installed(option on the XPS420)?
If you do is the mic is plugged into the sound card mic port and not the motherboard mic port correct?


----------



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

I am not sure if I do have the creative sound card option installed...how would I find out? And I have my mic plugged into the front of my computer which I do believe is the sound card port...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

Look in the back of the PC, if you do have the creative card it'll be below the video card in a expansion bay.


----------



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

Ummm I"m still not sure...but I don't think I have a creative sound card....I even tried looking up my specs online for the Dell XPS 420 and still couldn't find anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

For the Dell site you would need the service tag number to look at the build list for your PC.

Run Dxdiag, click start type dxdiag hit enter, on the sound tab under hardware ID's what's the VEN and DEV numbers?


----------



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

I have my service tag number for my PC, I just am not sure how to look up my build list.

And I typed that in and it brought me up to the DirectX Diagnostic Tool...but I do not see any VEN or DEV numbers. Where would they be located?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

In the sound tab


----------



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

Ok I have two Sound tabs but here is what it says.

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7618

So I'm assuming that 

VEN #: 8384
DEV #: 7618


Btw thank you very much for your help so far wrech97 it is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

That the Dell integrated, SigmaTel High Definition Audio, are the same Ven and DEV listed on the second tab?


----------



## aceman2448 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

So good news, I'm not sure what I did but either the Sound driver update or the server pack downloads fixed it...because once I shut down my computer and started it back up, it started working again. Thanks for the all the help that was going to be coming my way though wrench97 I did appreciate it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Unable to activate DirectSound for selected device.*

Sometimes a simple reboot will fix things Glad you have it working.


----------

